# Frags - what do you think of this belly?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Or anyone TBH, I am picking out Frags because she is a Frenchie breeder so may know the look of a pregnant frenchies belly.



















Its really worrying me that it seems so round  I really am keeping my fingers crossed we dont have christmas bunnys! I'm hoping that she is just finally filling out!

Darwin went for his 10 day check up today and he is fine  Maybe had a little nibble at the boy op but his belly is great  He has put on .05 of a kg in 7 days, that doesnt seem all that good! He's not a quick grower!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry hun its really hard to see most rabbits pregnant until the last week and then some dont show at all but if she like most of mine have been then she will get MASSIVE lol. Try to feel her tummy, sometimes within the last few days you can feel baby movement but as buns tums are always moving its also possible to feel wind etc moving. A baby moving really is noticable.

Only time will tell you 100%


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, I was just a bit panicked when I spotted her laying there and saw that belly! Its not nessesarily a baby belly then  She may just have a podgy tummy now!
Really wanted to check with you if it looked like it, lol. I know I will just have to wait but would like to be able to prepare! As I dont even know when she will be due, its at the latest the 28th Dec I think but could be anytime before that!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish there was a way to know lol if there was id be a much happier person instead of waiting like a frantic mother with her daughter in labour pmsl


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, only you want them to be pregnant and I dont 
Its hell waiting to find out!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahhhh you will love baby buns


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I will but its worrying :s And I worry about them being brother and sister  

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I will but its worrying :s And I worry about them being brother and sister
> 
> *Heidi*


Being brother n sister wont be a problem really if its only done on one generation as they havent been line bred from previous generations so all should be OK.
Id say your main worry would be her being in with other rabbits, she may feel threatened by others or the others may destroy them but if they are all close you will be suprised on how other rabbits can help raise a litter.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If she starts to show then I will proberly seperate her off anyway. I can move the guineas around and give her a space, but obviously if she just has them with no warning I cant move them can I?

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww tubby tummy hehe

I have to say... Christmas babies are sounding tempting


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

We had two bunnies who were meant to be girls. Turned out not. They were brother and sister though, they had three babies one died the other two lived til 8 (had a tumour, was removed and woke up from GA then just fell back asleep and didn't wake up) and 10 (fly strike ). But they did fine and never had any problems.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou that makes me feel a bit better knowing that the babies should be fairly ok 

Just a waiting game now.

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thankyou that makes me feel a bit better knowing that the babies should be fairly ok
> 
> Just a waiting game now.
> 
> *Heidi*


oi, you buggar. I saw that you had replied to the thread and got me hopes up that you had baby news :crying:
Ya meanie :crying:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lmao, just replying to the last post! havent been on here for a while. you guys will be one of the first to know!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If Darwin barely had balls then I doubt kimbas mature enough to get pregnant but I can't remember how old they are fingers crossed everything will be fine


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> If Darwin barely had balls then I doubt kimbas mature enough to get pregnant but I can't remember how old they are fingers crossed everything will be fine


They are coming up for 9 months now. I also have the 4 year old nethies to think of as they are definately mature but vets say unlikley.

*Heidi*


----------

